
22nd Dec aka the EA Massacre: Why we are skipping it - Gable
http://www.bitongo.com/index.php/2011/12/12/22nd-dec-aka-the-ea-massacre-why-we-are-skipping-it/
======
popmatrix
What's the difference if it's EA, Ubisoft, Apple etc... Nothing is preventing
a holiday price drop for bitongo which could be outweighed by the author's
projected increased holiday sales. Further, a good app will rise above
shovelware appropriately. Is this really a detrimental scenario for a start-
up?

~~~
Argorak
The problem is that EAs products are not shovelware, but actually worth the 7+
Dollars they usually sell for. Thats where the huge perceived value comes into
play.

~~~
Gable
Exactly. That's why I think releasing your game at Christmas time has the
least probability to be successful compared to any other release time.

------
radley
I'm curious how this applies/work in the Android Market. We can update at
anytime, but are there top 10 / featured marketing tricks there too?

~~~
resnamen
Funny you should ask, there's a 10 $.10 apps x 10 days promotion going on
right now.

~~~
radley
Actually, one of my apps was just part of that promo...

<https://market.android.com/details?id=cloudtv.hdwidgets>

Part of why I was curious about the other playground.

------
Macsenour
Better to release more content, for Christmas, for a polished game than to
EVER release a game that needs weeks of more polish.

